# ¿Cómo estás? Estoy maravilloso ... +



## chintino

¡Hola amigos!

*Parte 1) *Cuando una persona me pregunta "¿Cómo estás?" puedo yo responderle "¡Maravilloso!" o "estoy maravilloso"? Les pregunto esto porque una vez estaba hablando con una amiga mía de México y me dijo que en vez de "maravilloso" debería decir "maravillosamente."

Traducido a inglés, ésto siempre me ha confundido. En inglés, por ejemplo, no contestaríamos "How are you?" con "Marvelously", sino "Marvelous".

Otra variación: 

"Cómo estás?" 

A) "Espléndido."
B) "Estoy esplendido."

¿Funciona?

*Parte 2)* Además, quería preguntarles cuáles son las otras maneras de decir "¿Cómo estás?" dónde tu vives (o por lo general, cosas que se puede decir cuando saludas a alguien)? Quisiera ampliar mis horizontes y aprender nuevas maneras de decir la misma cosa.

Lo que sé... díganme si alguna de estas oraciones no suena bien, o si no se la usarían coloquialmente. Voy a tratar de traducirlas a inglés también; a ver si tengo el concepto correcto:

"¿Cómo estás?" (How are you?)
"¿Cómo andas?" (How are you?) (mi amigo de Argentina me dijo ésto)
"¿Qué tal?" (What's up?)
"¿Cómo te va?" (How are you doing?)
"¿Cómo te van las cosas?" (How are things going for you?)"
en México: "¿Qué onda?" (What's up?)
"¿Qué haces?" (What are you up to?)
"¿Qué me cuentas? (mi amiga de Perú siempre me dice ésto cuando nos juntamos)" (What's new?)
"¿Qué hay de nuevo?" (What's new?)
"¿Qué pasa?" (What's up?)
Méx: ¿Qué pasó?" (What's up?)
Méx: "¿Qué hubo?" (What's up?)
"¿Qué has estado haciendo?" (What have you been up to?)
"¿Qué me dices?" (What's new that you have to tell me?"


Muchas gracias por adelantado amigos =). Por favor no duden en corregirme el español - ¡así aprendo!

- Chui


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Un amigo mío de Perú le gusta preguntarme: "Qué dice la vida?" (What does life say?)
Hay tantas maneras en que se puede hacer lo mimso, haría que te volvieras loco si trataras de reconocer/saber todas las expresiones.


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

¿Cómo te van las cosas? No te recomiendo que la uses porque nunca he escuchado a alguien que lo diga aquí en México. Te recomiendo que digas ¿Cómo van las cosas? o ¿Cómo te va?, ¿Cómo te ha ido?, ¿Qué has hecho?,¿Qué ha habido? son otras maneras de saludar.
Si te preguntan ¿Cómo estas? Puedes decir ESTOY MARAVILLOSA, pero si quieres contestar Maravillosamente no lo puedes hacer porque te falta el adjetivo, entoces podrías contestar ESTOY MARAVILLOSAMENTE BIEN.


----------



## nushh

¡Buenas!

*1)* Yo diría que tu amiga tiene razón, nosotros contestamos con un adverbio:

-¿Cómo estás?
-Bien (no "bueno") / mal (no "malo")

Así que "maravilloso" sonaría mal y "maravillosamente" sería más correcto... pero sonaría extraño: si te dicen  "maravillosamente" o "divinamente" -al menos en España-, o están siendo irónicos o son folclóricas flamencas  (en cualquier caso, no es lo que diría una persona normalmente).

Lo que para mí no funciona es "espléndido", ni tampoco "Estoy espléndido" (de nuevo, al menos en España, no te sé decir si en otros países sonará mejor).

Lo dicho, que la apuesta más segura para contestar a un "¿Qué tal?" es usar adverbios 


*2)* Por España también decimos mucho "¿Qué tal andas?", "¿Qué *te *cuentas?" y "¿Cómo vas?" (para saludar y también cuando llegas a una fiesta y la gente está un poco borracha ya... para preguntar con un poco de humor / guasa cómo de borrachos van ).

-¡Hombre! ¿Cómo vas?
-Llevo un puntillo ya...

El "¿Qué me dices?" nosotros aquí no lo usamos para saludar... sino cuando alguien nos sorprende contándonos algo, generalmente un un escándalo, un cotilleo (sería parecido al "You don't say!"). De hecho en España hubo un programa y una revista del corazón llamados "Qué me dices".

¡Suerte con tu colección de saludos!


----------



## chintino

nushh said:
			
		

> ¡Buenas!
> 
> *1)* Yo diría que tu amiga tiene razón, nosotros contestamos con un adverbio:
> 
> -¿Cómo estás?
> -Bien (no "bueno") / mal (no "malo")
> 
> Así que "maravilloso" sonaría mal y "maravillosamente" sería más correcto... pero sonaría extraño: si te dicen  "maravillosamente" o "divinamente" -al menos en España-, o están siendo irónicos o son folclóricas flamencas  (en cualquier caso, no es lo que diría una persona normalmente).
> 
> Lo que para mí no funciona es "espléndido", ni tampoco "Estoy espléndido" (de nuevo, al menos en España, no te sé decir si en otros países sonará mejor).
> 
> Lo dicho, que la apuesta más segura para contestar a un "¿Qué tal?" es usar adverbios
> 
> 
> *2)* Por España también decimos mucho "¿Qué tal andas?", "¿Qué *te *cuentas?" y "¿Cómo vas?" (para saludar y también cuando llegas a una fiesta y la gente está un poco borracha ya... para preguntar con un poco de humor / guasa cómo de borrachos van ).
> 
> -¡Hombre! ¿Cómo vas?
> -Llevo un puntillo ya...
> 
> El "¿Qué me dices?" nosotros aquí no lo usamos para saludar... sino cuando alguien nos sorprende contándonos algo, generalmente un un escándalo, un cotilleo (sería parecido al "You don't say!"). De hecho en España hubo un programa y una revista del corazón llamados "Qué me dices".
> 
> ¡Suerte con tu colección de saludos!



¡Hola Nussh! Te agradezco mucho por haber aclarado mis dudas =). Voy a tratar de usar la expresión "Qué tal andas?" - me suena bien. A ver si es una expresión que reconocerán mis amigos latinamericanos!



			
				THE SPANINGLISH said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo te van las cosas? No te recomiendo que la uses porque nunca he escuchado a alguien que lo diga aquí en México. Te recomiendo que digas ¿Cómo van las cosas? o ¿Cómo te va?, ¿Cómo te ha ido?, ¿Qué has hecho?,¿Qué ha habido? son otras maneras de saludar.
> Si te preguntan ¿Cómo estas? Puedes decir ESTOY MARAVILLOSA, pero si quieres contestar Maravillosamente no lo puedes hacer porque te falta el adjetivo, entoces podrías contestar ESTOY MARAVILLOSAMENTE BIEN.



Hola Spaninglish, muchas gracias por ayudarme. Parece que depende de región. Voy a preguntar a más amigos mexicanos para ver... creo que todos uds. tienen razón, pero que hay diferencias que dependen en de donde viene.



			
				SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Un amigo mío de Perú le gusta preguntarme: "Qué dice la vida?" (What does life say?)
> Hay tantas maneras en que se puede hacer lo mimso, haría que te volvieras loco si trataras de reconocer/saber todas las expresiones.



¡Hola SrRdRacing! ¡¡Voy a intentar usar la expresión "Qué dice la vida?" con mi amiga peruana... a ver si ella la entiende!!


----------



## Jellby

Nush tiene razón, a "¿cómo estás?" normalmente se responde con un adverbio o locución adverbial si te refieres al estado general, a cómo te va (la vida, el día...): bien, mal, regular, estupendamente, de maravilla, maravillosamente, de pena, tirando... También se puede contestar con un adjetivo, pero entonces el adjetivo se refiere a ti mismo: cansado, enfermo, harto, contento, ilusionado...

La diferencia se ve sobre todo en estas dos frases:

-¿Cómo estás? -Bien -> I'm fine
-¿Cómo estás? -Bueno -> I'm hot (sexually attractive)

Volviendo al ejemplo inicial, si contestas "maravilloso" (adjetivo), estás diciendo poco más o menos que eres maravilloso, mientras que con "maravillosamente" dices que te sientes muy bien. ¿Se entiende?


----------



## tia_tula

chintino said:
			
		

> una vez estaba hablando con una amiga mía de México y me dijo que en vez de "maravilloso" debería decir "maravillosamente."



y tiene razón,
yo te respondería:
*estupendamente*


----------



## Inés06

A la pregunta ¿Cómo estás? también podrías contestar: De maravilla.


----------



## natasha2000

Inés06 said:
			
		

> A la pregunta ¿Cómo estás? también podrías contestar: De maravilla.


 
Esto es lo que normalmente oígo por aquí, España. Nunca he oído a nadie que diga maravilloso o maravillosamente.


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Esto es lo que normalmente oígo por aquí, España. Nunca he oído a nadie que diga maravilloso o maravillosamente.


Porque no tienes ningún amigo al que le haya tocado la lotería aún.  

Dado que en México y otros países también se usan al igual que en España, yo me quedaría con frases más "internacionales" como "¿Cómo te va?" o "¿Cómo estas?". Como han dicho antes, lo correcto para contestar a una pregunta con un adverbio interrogativo, es responder con un adverbio, no un adjetivo.


----------



## Rayines

Jerga argentina: ¡Bárbaro! (la más común)
Pero también usamos adjetivos en lugar de adverbios: "Me va regio!"...
¡Espléndido! (esto en general es una broma).
Escuché a los amigos uruguayos también usarlos.
Y para la pregunta, el "¿Qué tal, cómo andás?" ¡Es un clásico!


----------



## zelan

en España:
¡me va de maravilla!
¡me va de lujo!


----------



## adremd

chintino said:
			
		

> *Parte 2)* Además, quería preguntarles cuáles son las otras maneras de decir "¿Cómo estás?" dónde tu vives (o por lo general, cosas que se puede decir cuando saludas a alguien)? Quisiera ampliar mis horizontes y aprender nuevas maneras de decir la misma cosa.
> 
> - Chui



Yo no sé si es algo más común en latinoamerica pero creo que se usa la frase «¿Cómo amaneció/amaneciste?»  también para variar.


----------



## Rayines

> Yo no sé si es algo más común en latinoamerica pero creo que se usa la frase «¿Cómo amaneció/amaneciste?» también para variar.


Es realmente para variar....En Argentina, se reservaría para el despertar al lado de alguien...em...err...y, entonces, preguntárselo . No es común para otras situaciones de la vida cotidiana.


----------



## adremd

Rayines said:
			
		

> Es realmente para variar....En Argentina, se reservaría para el despertar al lado de alguien...em...err...y, entonces, preguntárselo . No es común para otras situaciones de la vida cotidiana.


LOL.  Bueno, se puede usar a un compañero de cuarto, en general, no sólo a alguien que se acostaba al lado suyo.  Entiendo lo que quiere decir "though."


----------



## Rayines

adremd said:
			
		

> LOL. Bueno, se puede usar a un compañero de cuarto, en general, no sólo a alguien que se acostaba al lado suyo. Entiendo lo que quiere decir "though."


Disculpa que insista (y con esto termino), no...no...Para mí es una pregunta especial . (Por lo menos dicho en Argentina, eh!)
Pero agrego: Lo puedes decir en cualquier parte, y nadie lo va a interpretar mal. (Aquí tampoco, por supuesto)


----------



## María Madrid

No sé si soy muy rarita, pero vivo en España, digo divinamente y de maravilla y la gente no me mira como un marciano cuando lo digo. Es más, también lo usan. También he oído lo de ¿Cómo amaneciste? pero no tanto como saludo general, sino referido a situaciones más concretas. Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

María Madrid said:
			
		

> No sé si soy muy rarita, pero vivo en España, digo divinamente y de maravilla y la gente no me mira como un marciano cuando lo digo. Es más, también lo usan. También he oído lo de ¿Cómo amaneciste? pero no tanto como saludo general, sino referido a situaciones más concretas. Saludos,


 
Más concretas, ¿como qué? ¿En el mismo sentido (tan estricto) que en Argentina o más libre?


----------



## Sofia29

Rayines said:
			
		

> Disculpa que insista (y con esto termino), no...no...Para mí es una pregunta especial . (Por lo menos dicho en Argentina, eh!)
> Pero agrego: Lo puedes decir en cualquier parte, y nadie lo va a interpretar mal. (Aquí tampoco, por supuesto)


 
El "cómo amaneciste" sólo lo uso cuando alguien -cualquiera: amigo, novio, pariente- se va a dormir medio *enfermo* y quiero saber cómo se siente al día siguiente y cómo pasó la noche.


----------



## María Madrid

Sofia29 said:
			
		

> El "cómo amaneciste" sólo lo uso cuando alguien -cualquiera: amigo, novio, pariente- se va a dormir medio *enfermo* y quiero saber cómo se siente al día siguiente y cómo pasó la noche.


Ése sería un buen ejemplo. En general para decir qué sucedió al día siguiente respecto a algo relacionado con el día anterior. 

Conozco a personas de Aragón que utilizan amanecer como sinónimo de aparecer/llegar con un matiz de sorpresa/reprobación: "amaneció tarde, sin llaves y sin paraguas", pero quizá sea un uso muy local. Saludos,


----------



## adremd

También, se dice "Cómo has estado" por aquí.


----------



## Rayines

Mira adremd, para que no te confundas del todo, es que el término en sí "amanecer" para referirse al "comenzar el día" de una persona, no es común, por lo menos en Buenos Aires (se considera más bien poético; me imagino que en España tiene un uso mucho más frecuente). Sin embargo, sí se escucha en nuestro campo: "¿Cómo amaneció, doña?", y de vecino a vecino.


----------



## Inés06

Entre mis amigos, la pregunta ¿qué tal amaneciste? suele referirse al día siguiente a salir de fiesta (por la resaca y esas cosas...)


----------



## chintino

Jellby said:
			
		

> Nush tiene razón, a "¿cómo estás?" normalmente se responde con un adverbio o locución adverbial si te refieres al estado general, a cómo te va (la vida, el día...): bien, mal, regular, estupendamente, de maravilla, maravillosamente, de pena, tirando... También se puede contestar con un adjetivo, pero entonces el adjetivo se refiere a ti mismo: cansado, enfermo, harto, contento, ilusionado...
> 
> La diferencia se ve sobre todo en estas dos frases:
> 
> -¿Cómo estás? -Bien -> I'm fine
> -¿Cómo estás? -Bueno -> I'm hot (sexually attractive)
> 
> Volviendo al ejemplo inicial, si contestas "maravilloso" (adjetivo), estás diciendo poco más o menos que eres maravilloso, mientras que con "maravillosamente" dices que te sientes muy bien. ¿Se entiende?



¡Hola Jellby! Gracias por contestar mi pregunta. Ya sé lo que puedo decir cuando este en el club =)

- Chui


----------



## chintino

Inés06 said:
			
		

> A la pregunta ¿Cómo estás? también podrías contestar: De maravilla.



¡Gracias por la sugerencia! Intentaré decir más de "estupendamente" y "de maravilla" en vez de "maravilloso". 

- Chui


----------



## jdenson

chintino said:
			
		

> *Parte 2)* Además, quería preguntarles cuáles son las otras maneras de decir "¿Cómo estás?"


 Hi Chintino,
Here's another for your list; All my Colombian friends say "Qué más?".
JD


----------



## adremd

Rayines said:
			
		

> Mira adremd, para que no te confundas del todo, es que el término en sí "amanecer" para referirse al "comenzar el día" de una persona, no es común, por lo menos en Buenos Aires (se considera más bien poético; me imagino que en España tiene un uso mucho más frecuente). Sin embargo, sí se escucha en nuestro campo: "¿Cómo amaneció, doña?", y de vecino a vecino.


No pasa nada, rayines.  Lo pillé ahora.  Gracias por la clarificación.


----------



## chintino

jdenson said:
			
		

> Hi Chintino,
> Here's another for your list; All my Colombian friends say "Qué más?".
> JD



Gracias Jdenson - tengo una amiga colombiana... voy a usar esta expresión con ella... a ver si la reconoce!

Y gracias a todos uds. que me ayudaron tanto a aclarar mis dudas =).

- Chui


----------

